# Fenix E12 Clip ?



## mattzab (Apr 17, 2015)

The Fenix E12 has become my favorite light.
The only lack it has is a clip. Does anyone know of a clip that's been made for this handy little torch?


----------



## jimb757 (May 20, 2015)

I just got an E12, and really like it. I used a leftover pocket clip from a AA mini maglite. A little snug, and the part that slips around the body of the light is wider than the notch, but it seems to work OK. I use the clip more as an anti-roll device than a pocket clip.


----------

